# Which Kernel to use???

## Fillzee

Been looking around and I cant seem to find a good comprehensive description of the various kernel source packages ( gentoo-sources, lolo-sources, mjc-sources, acpi-sources, ac-sources ...). Can someone direct me? Been looking around on the net and I just find the patches but no real description of their added functionality.

----------

## pilla

You can find some information about the current kernels in KC6: Which sources?, but it is not complete.

If you want something heavily patched but still somewhat stable you should try gentoo-sources (but the latest version is 2.4.19).  lolo and mjc kernel series are more like the next gentoo-sources (at least I think the next gentoo-sources will be one of those).  If you want 2.5.50, go to the developer-sources. 

You can play around with more than one kernel. At least for gentoo-sources, you'll find a document with the sources stating which patches have been aplied.

----------

## gfunkmonk

For nice system preformance, you can try ck-sources.

it is a stock 2.4.20 kernel patched with Con Kolivas' patchset, info about the patchset can be found here: http://members.optusnet.com.au/con.man/

----------

## Vancouverite

I get the best results from the ck-sources (for desktop use). The WOLK patched kernel is also good and contains tons of patches.

----------

## phunkphorce

As the topic says, go for the gentoo-sources and see if it works for you. It's the one I've been using since I started with gentoo and so do all the people who I know that use Gentoo. And I bet it is the most used amongst the Gentoo community. I haven't had any problem with it so far. 

If you have any problem with it or with any of the patches it incorporates, mainly the O(1) scheduler patch which makes task scheduling blinking fast and the patches for kernel preemption which increase system response, you should then try the standard vanilla source. Unpatched and as virgin as it can come from kernel.org   :Wink: 

----------

## MacMasta

I've had issues with the gentoo-sources, so I stick to vanilla.

That being said, when the gentoo-sources work, they are fantastic.

~Mac~

----------

## krt

I've had numerous issues with the patches applied to the gentoo-sources.  Its a good idea, but not for me :-)  (I run a lot of fun stuff, like vmware, on a daily basis)

My friend put it this way.. you're going to get a stable kernel thats reasonably fast if you go with the kernel developers (vanilla sources) kernel.. since they know the kernel :-).  If you want to play around, go ahead and use the gentoo-sources kernel (or the others), but realize that they're built by distribution maintainers, not so much the hackers of the kernel itself.

----------

## hook

never tried gentoo kernel 

but vanilla has worked for me from day one of my linux experience  :Smile: 

and i haven't changed my mind about my kernel in 4 years!!!!  :Smile: 

----------

